# Hep B vaccine - is it required for medical billers/coders?



## easyst (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all

I am a CPC-A in the process of training for a temporary position as an insurance billing clerk in a pediatric dental surgery center. 
I just finished the required drug/alcohol testing, tb test, and physical
exam. My blood is being tested for Hep B immunity and I'm wondering if this is something that coders who work on hospitals, clinics, doc's offices, etc. are required to have (the vaccine, if you are not immune). 

I was under the impression Hep B immunity is mainly required for those in direct patient contact or handling tissues and bodily fluids, etc. 

Can someone enlighten me as I'm hoping avoid getting vaccinated if 
at all possible. I probably would not end up refusing it and risking this job if it's the standard requirement for coders and billers to have the vaccine. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gramatangirl (Jan 12, 2011)

*Hep B*

This is a  standard test when working in the healthcare field. But it is not mandatory that you receive the vaccine, even though it is a good idea to receive the vaccine because one never know when you can come in contact with a patient blood and bodily fluids.


----------

